# Best Route from Laredo to Chetumal



## LaKaris (Jan 30, 2014)

We will be hauling a 24' trailer and hope to avoid going through any big cities. Anyone done this trip recently?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Use the _perifericos_ around the larger cities and stick to the toll roads (cuotas) wherever possible. Remember to stay in the right lane with the trucks and to follow truck routes where they are indicated. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would shoot straight down 57 to about 90KM past Queretaro where you will see the Puebla Cuota exit,take it also known as Arco Norte,( avoids Mexico City), past Puebla to turnoff to Villahermosa, then Escarcega, turn right and drive straight Chetumal........Check out this site:

Point to Point Routes


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

The route from the border at Nuevo Laredo to Chetumal can be accomplished quite simply these days without needing to traverse any large cities except over periféricos and/or libramientos so you avoid the problems of transporting your tráiler through large and complex urban áreas to get to Southern Quintana Roo and this was not the case just a few years ago.

I would take the autopista from Nuevo Laredo skirting both the urban zones of Monterrey and Saltillo by driving perifericos/libramientos/bypasses around and between those cities to the Autopista 57 to Matehuala and San Luis Potosi City both of which are bypassed by limited access libramientos these days. Continue on down to Queretaro City which is also bypassed by excellent libramientos and then on to San Juan Del Rio heading toward Mexico City which you needn´t worry you will ever enter as you will be turning east on to the relatively new Arco Norte Autopista heading to Tula and Puebla City where the Mexico City-Puebla Autopista skirts the northern outskirts of town and then into Veracruz State at the urban Orizaba-Cordoba corridor which is a smaller urban región with the continuous autopista taking you through that urban area without your having to enter any city Street traffic and then on to the juncture of the La Tinaja-Minatitlán Autopista through the flat Gulf Coastal plain of Veracruz State and then on to Villiahermosa, Tabasco which you skirt on the Northern Periferico and then take the inland route 186 to Escarcega which ends at Chetumal. 

Giood to excellent roads for almost all of this journey with only a few minor bad spots. It might take you a while to get to Chetumal from Nuevo Laredo but nothing like the time it woulk have taken you in 2001 when we moved here and that journey would have required that you drive through the heart of Mexico City - an adventure no longer required with the Arco Norte bypass - perhaps the most modern and well-designed freeway in North America.

Have a nice trip.


----------



## LaKaris (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for the link to that site. It is very comprehensive!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Your welcome, here is another Mexican Gov. site that has road closers.road work and accidents on an map and listed........Have a safe trip.......

wwwCapufe > Alerta carretera


----------



## Tako (Feb 23, 2014)

All good information and is the route I have taken. One word of caution though, The Arco Norte is NOT an obvious road. You will see no signs pointing to it. I never did find it the first time through and ended up going through Mexico City. You don't want to do that with a trailer behind you, you REALLY don't.  Make sure you have an up to date GPS, (I did not, now I do). And good luck on your trip. Please let us know how it went for you. I intend to take a bus to Chetumal in a couple of months from Puebla to visit a friend in San Pedro, Belieze.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Tako, I drove the Arco Norte southbound and northbound in the last 20 days and it is clearly marked about KM92 southbound as to Puebla and northbound as Arco Norte.......


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

The Arco Norte in both directions, Atlacomulco, Edomex to just west of Puebla City, Puebla and return , is well marked and no problem for anyone with a minimlnal IQ and two bit education. If you can´t navigate this throroughfare, stay home and wait for the happy wagon because they are on the way.

Off from the Chiapas Highlands to the back roads of the Yucatán Peninsula. If we get lost there, that will be to our benefit.


----------



## charlie131120 (Nov 30, 2013)

Here is a link to a site which lets you generate a, free, online Tourist Pass (if you should happen to need it in DF). We needed it as we were stopped for driving our trailer (in the fast lane) through Mexico City at rush hour. It wouldn't hurt to throw it in the glove compartment.

..:ASE TURISTICO::..

Another tip - I always get lost in and around Mexico City. Now when I get somewhat close my wife hops into a taxi and tells the driver where we want to go and not to lose me. I follow the taxi.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Plus a good way to get rid of your wife, LOL


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Plus a good way to get rid of your wife, LOL


Or her to get rid of you!


----------

